# Dereliction inspired drawings



## st33ly (Aug 17, 2011)

My drawings aren't of any particular derelict building but are inspired by them. Hope you like my style of drawing . 

Any criticisms are welcome.


----------



## krela (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it. You should do an urbex webcomic


----------



## st33ly (Aug 17, 2011)

krela said:


> Love it. You should do an urbex webcomic



Lol, thanks and I will think about it.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, really like these


----------



## Incognito (Aug 17, 2011)

krela said:


> Love it. You should do an urbex webcomic



The style would certainly suit that. They look great


----------



## kathyms (Aug 17, 2011)

*drawings*

they are very good i love them.


----------



## bilbo (Aug 17, 2011)

Great drawings, I particularly like the 3rd one. You have a great talent!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 18, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at your drawings.

You have a real talent there.

Thanks for posting


----------



## st33ly (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments 

I have done one for the closure of Rover at Longbridge, plus some that are just from my head lol.


----------



## scribble (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely, bold lines. I love the staircase.


----------



## kathyms (Aug 18, 2011)

*drawings*

hi, my drawings





ok i cheat, ive got an iphone 4 lol


----------



## Landsker (Aug 18, 2011)

very nice, would love to see more!


----------



## st33ly (Aug 18, 2011)

kathyms said:


> hi, my drawings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I was about to say very nice.


----------



## ablackwood (Aug 19, 2011)

I love these. Their simplicity reminds me of old Japanese woodblock prints. 

Keep it up


----------



## st33ly (Aug 19, 2011)

ablackwood said:


> I love these. Their simplicity reminds me of old Japanese woodblock prints.
> 
> Keep it up



Lol, thankyou very much


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent work. Really like them, St33ly. I agree with Krela...great graphic book material.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with the others and I like that you haven't used colour.

Out of curiosity, what is the actual size of the original drawings?


----------



## st33ly (Aug 21, 2011)

Munchh said:


> I agree with the others and I like that you haven't used colour.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the actual size of the original drawings?



They are all around the size of A5


----------



## sparky. (Aug 21, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing! Excellent stuff! More!!


----------



## st33ly (Aug 21, 2011)

End Of An Era.


----------



## nelly (Aug 26, 2011)

They are great St33ly, especially love the Rover one.

Kathy, you are very naughty, for a moment I thought you were talented


----------



## st33ly (Aug 27, 2011)

When I have more time I will do some more and get them uploaded.


----------



## GraceB (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the frantic and claustrophobic feeling of them


----------



## st33ly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm just in the process of doing another pic so when I have finished I will upload


----------



## st33ly (Sep 3, 2011)

*Derelict Drawing (A New One)*

So after lots of you gave me good feedback on my last dereliction drawings, ive decided to give you another and here it is:








If anyone has any suggestions on what to include in my pictures then please say.


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2011)

st33ly said:


> If anyone has any suggestions on what to include in my pictures then please say.



Heh, you're gonna be like Jack Draws Anything at this rate... 

How about something industrial?


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 3, 2011)

West Park?


----------



## nelly (Sep 3, 2011)

krela said:


> Heh, you're gonna be like Jack Draws Anything at this rate...



Just spent ages on Jacks website, what a great idea


----------



## DARREN138 (Sep 3, 2011)

Great drawing there sir,your style of drawing reminds me very much of a guy called Raymond Pettibon. If you have not heard of him then google his name.His stuff sells for big bucks!!!


----------



## st33ly (Sep 3, 2011)

krela said:


> Heh, you're gonna be like Jack Draws Anything at this rate...
> 
> How about something industrial?



Lol! and Industrial is a good idea. I was thinking of doing a report thats done with pen rather than a camera.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 3, 2011)

Cuban B. said:


> West Park?



I did draw some West Park pictures at college about a year ago but they got lost sadly


----------



## st33ly (Sep 3, 2011)

DARREN138 said:


> Great drawing there sir,your style of drawing reminds me very much of a guy called Raymond Pettibon. If you have not heard of him then google his name.His stuff sells for big bucks!!!



Thank you and I will check that artist out


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally I'm just looking forward to more


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 4, 2011)

Wierd! I like the stark style and the high contrast element. Best not to look at these pictures after imbibing any exotic pharmaceuticals though or that would be the day gone!


----------



## st33ly (Sep 9, 2011)

*It's just a drawing! (2011)*

I don't really understand why my last post was closed as it is just a drawing and not real! Sorry anyway.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know either, it wasn't me.

Would you mind keeping to one thread for your drawings in the future though, we don't need a new thread for each drawing.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea thats fine


----------



## st33ly (Sep 28, 2011)

The Old Lighthouse (New)


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2011)

st33ly said:


> The Old Lighthouse (New)



I love it! Best one yet imo.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Krela. I have another 2 or 3 for uploading in the next week or so


----------



## st33ly (Oct 3, 2011)

Turn Back.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Oct 4, 2011)

love your style St33ly!!


----------



## st33ly (Oct 30, 2011)

A newish one with no name:






I thought I would add colour to this one just to see how it looked. I think this much colour is too much, what do you lot think? By the way I cannot paint to save my life so it's pencils for me.


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2011)

Would you consider donating one to me for my wall? hahaha

I actually like the colour but personally think there needs to be a little more contrast between the different colours you've used. That's just me though.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 30, 2011)

I will think about it . 

Yes I see what you mean about using bolder more striking colours. I only used what I could find which just so happend to be the rubbish colours lol. Ohhwell it was just a quickie, I'll do some more when I have paper .


----------



## st33ly (Nov 1, 2011)

One I weren't so happy with (4 months old)

Hoarders Cupboard


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2011)

st33ly said:


> I will think about it .
> 
> Yes I see what you mean about using bolder more striking colours. I only used what I could find which just so happend to be the rubbish colours lol. Ohhwell it was just a quickie, I'll do some more when I have paper .



Sorry I didn't see this reply earlier. I would offer to pay a comission but I have zero money lol.

Keep posting them, I love them anyway.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha it's ok. We are all in the same boat then as i'm broke too. 

I will keep DP updated


----------



## Munchh (Nov 1, 2011)

No critique regarding the colour but................................the black and whites are so much better with your style of artwork, it's part of what defines you for me. 

Might be worth you trying to find a sponsor to set up a small display once you feel you have a sufficient catalogue. I would certainly want to come see it.

I don't know if you're unique but you're definitely one of a few.

In the meantime, please do keep posting here, it will be very satisfying to be able to say 'I knew him when.........'


----------



## st33ly (Nov 1, 2011)

Munchh said:


> No critique regarding the colour but................................the black and whites are so much better with your style of artwork, it's part of what defines you for me.
> 
> Might be worth you trying to find a sponsor to set up a small display once you feel you have a sufficient catalogue. I would certainly want to come see it.
> 
> ...




Cheers mate . 

I like just the simple black on white the most too. I thought i'd give colour ago though to try it out. I've tried colour in just one part of a drawing too and that looks better I think than the whole pic coloured.

I've wanted to do an exhibition for a while, just a small one as none of my drawings go any bigger than A4 and because i've had to sell alot of them in order to live. 

It could be a while or never until your saying anything like that lol.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 3, 2011)

kathyms said:


> hi, my drawings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Straying a wee bit off topic, I'm somewhat amused to find you are "tittled", Kathy.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 4, 2011)

I found abit of paper today so I thought i'd draw on it . I've now ran out of ink and paper so this will be the last pic for abit. Hope you like it:


----------



## st33ly (Nov 9, 2011)

Not derelict but still grimey and industrial.

Powerplant






Sorry about the background.


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

this is a real unique style and i like it!,, they also remind me of that pictures you used to get where the clack was like a felt type material and you got a few colour pens with it to colour them in.. keep up the great work mate!


----------



## st33ly (Nov 20, 2011)

Can anyone guess what this kind of looks like?


----------

